# i5 6600K - wie heiß?



## metigel94 (28. April 2016)

*i5 6600K - wie heiß?*

Hallo Leute, 

Es wurde hier bestimmt schon öfters gefragt, aber ich bin mir wirklich unsicher. Ich habe mir gestern einen neuen pc zusammengeschustert und wollte heute ein wenig ans übertakten nur habe ich KEINE Ahnung in welchem Rahmen sich die die Temperaturen bewegen dürfen, sprich was Max ist.
Ich habe gestern einmal auf 4.1GHz hochgetaktet und bin mit 15 Minuten in Prime95 auf 65 grad gelandet (also  der stresstest mit "maximal heat option").
Mein Ziel sind die 4.4GHz nur habe ich keine Ahnung ob 65 unter volllast okay sind, oder jetzt schon viel zu hoch. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hinsichtlich der Temperatur frage helfen.

P.S.: CPU Kühler ist ein Arctic Freezer i32

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*

Tjmaxx ist laut Intel 100°C. Ab dieser Temperatur fängt er an zu drosseln. Natürlich sind rund 70° besser als 100. Ich würse dir empfehlen einen neuen Kühler zu kaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*

Das darf man noch als grünen Bereich betrachten. für die richtige Übertaktung ist der Kühler ja nicht unbedingt geeignet. Bei 70°C würde ich beginnen über bessere Belüftung nachzudenken und ab 75°C eher sofort handeln. Ich meinte mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das so um die 80°C die CPU beginnt runter zu takten


----------



## Xanten (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*

Bin jetzt auch nicht der Profiübertakter, aber mein i5 ist nach 1h Prime mit 4.2 GHz laut Coretemp(die 4Kerne variieren etwas) bei max. 48°. CPU-Kühler ist ein EKL Alpenfön Matterhorn Rev. C( ist jetzt auch nicht so der OC-Kühler). Die thermische Spezifikation des 6600K liegt bei 130 Watt. Mit einem Kühler der 140 Watt und mehr bewältigt, solltest Du richtig liegen.
mfG


----------



## DasWurmi (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*

Würde mich an ca. max 75 Grad im Stresstest halten. In Spielen usw. sollte er dann etwas darunter liegen. 
Bin aber auch der Meinung dass darüber nix macht. Mein Athlon X2 in meinem Laptop hat im Betrieb auch um 85-90 Grad und das Ding läuft seit 2010.
Einen C2D hab ich mal kurzzeitig auf 130 (!) gebracht (Übertaktung + Kühler falsch montiert) und das Ding rennt noch.

Wenn du dich an max 75-80 Grad im Stresstest hältst, wird dir das Ding keine Probleme bereiten


----------



## shootme55 (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*

Meiner hat ein Tjmaxx von 95°, über 85° gehts throttling schon los. 

Dein Kühler ist gut wenn du ihn halbwegs leise haben willst, aber zum ordentlichen Übertakten würd ich was stärkeres draufflanschen. Wenn er unter 80° bei Prime bleibt ist alles bestens, das schaffst im Alltag dann eh nicht. 

Übertaktest per Bios oder Software?


----------



## Meroveus (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*

Die Operating Temperature liegt bei 64° (laut Intel), bei der Verwendung von Prime 95 sollte die Temperatur die 95° nicht übersteigen, bei normalem Betrieb liegt die Grenze bei 90° (laut der8auer).


----------



## DasWurmi (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*



Meroveus schrieb:


> Die Operating Temperature liegt bei 64°, bei der Verwendung von Prime 95 sollte die Temperatur die 95° nicht übersteigen, bei normalem Betrieb liegt die Grenze bei 90° (laut der8auer).



Auf diese Aussage kann man bauen ^^


----------



## Meroveus (28. April 2016)

*AW: i5 6600K - wie heiß?*



DasWurmi schrieb:


> Auf diese Aussage kann man bauen ^^



Dem werten Herr Hartung kann man definitiv vertrauen, der hat schon unendlich viele CPU´s am Wickel gehabt und das zwei mal .


----------

